# New Holland T6.160



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking at a used New Holland T6.160 with about 900 hours as a tractor to do tmr mixer and other light work. Probably end up on my round baler also. Anyone have much experience with these tractors? I'm looking to get something to replace my 4030 JD as it is sitting with a chipped A range gear for the second time in 3 years, and less than 500 hours.

Any advice on what to look at or experience good or bad are much appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Find a ts115, it's a little older but same caliber and pre emission I absolutely love mine. 9 year old niece does too.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have owned both a 4030 and a t6.160, not really fair to compare them. 40 years is a big spread. The blue one will do every thing better.

It will probably use more fuel if you really work it but it will be getting more done. I had to put a full rack of weights on the front and drop tire pressure a little to get a nice ride, wheelbase is shorter than I would prefer but it is quite nimble. That short wheelbase also limits fuel tank capacity, long day and you'll need fuel before you do much the next day.


----------

